# Painting Canvas Awning



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Is there a special product to paint canvas awnings or will a good 100% acrylic do the job?


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Painted a few before and always had good luck with sw superpaint. Zip tied them as tight as possible and weenie rolled em. Driving by them 4 years later and it still looks good.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I did a few in California's 2010 (best exterior paint I've ever used) and even in dark (Essex) green, 30 feet from the Maine coast, they look good after 3 years. Just get high quality acrylic and it will be fine.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

agreed...good exterior acrylic should do. Painted several Boca Raton Fl (small awnings) and they were pretty old. Used A-100 and lasted for years. Oh, that was before Super Paint came out. Just as good and cheaper, but hey, it's all about the NEW STUFF


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

For those who painted them before with good results.
Flat? S.g.?
Did you water it down?
Just seems to me some kind of a dye would be more appropriate. Or a stain. I'd think paint would crack.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I've done a bunch with A100 some with SW Super Paint, bm MoorGlo and Moore Guard, satins or semi-glosses with no problems on any of them. I"ve never tried watering down the paint.


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

*New Stuff*

Lol yes it is!


painterdude said:


> agreed...good exterior acrylic should do. Painted several Boca Raton Fl (small awnings) and they were pretty old. Used A-100 and lasted for years. Oh, that was before Super Paint came out. Just as good and cheaper, but hey, it's all about the NEW STUFF


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

This is a stationary awning (never rolled up)


Oden said:


> For those who painted them before with good results.
> Flat? S.g.?
> Did you water it down?
> Just seems to me some kind of a dye would be more appropriate. Or a stain. I'd think paint would crack.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually supply an awning company with custom colors for the lettering and use California's 2010. Holds up and adheres great. They use both velvet flat and satin gloss, eggshell will work too.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The Painter Guy said:


> This is a stationary awning (never rolled up)


Yeh. But canvas or vanill? Or whatever it is it is a fabric? Correct? 
I got a few that need to be done on a building I own. I just can't imagine paint not cracking and alligatorin on that fabric. Is all.
We are talking about a fabric awning.


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes it's canvas. I never painted one before but checked on this forum and with reps from SW and BM and everyone agrees 100% acrylic will do the job.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd like to see a pic of these canvas awnings. Not that I doubt what anyone is saying about painting them, But I too am skeptical. How can it not crack. Even if there stationary the wind,rain,snow is gonna move them.
Maybe I'm just thinking of something else.
Pic please


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Picture*

Will take picture and upload today or tomorrow.


----------

